

Running Kubernetes Example on CoreOS, Part 1 - polvi
http://coreos.com/blog/running-kubernetes-example-on-CoreOS-part-1/

======
driedtoast
Kubernetes and CoreOS looks like a pretty good strategy for deploying in a
cloud env. I'd be interested to see how this might work with the Fleet
strategy that is part of CoreOS.

~~~
bcwaldon
fleet is a cluster-level init system with just enough of a scheduler to handle
the fault tolerance of higher-level components (i.e. log aggregation,
scheduling, etc). In this case, Kubernetes can be thought of as an
application-specific scheduler, as it nontrivially places containers in a
cluster. Kubernetes can schedule its containers through fleet's APIs and trust
fleet to track the overall state of the cluster.

~~~
tdeckers
Would that be valuable though? As described now, it appears that kubernetes
just replaced fleet, and seems to do work well. What would be arguments to
keep fleet under the hood?

------
bhcleek
Kubernetes is exactly what I've been needing to ease our deployments;
combining CoreOS and Kubernetes looks like a dream come true!

~~~
diggalabs
I agree, this seems like it has very strong potential. We are going to give it
a whirl for sure!

------
ithkuil
I think this ingredient will change how a big part of the cloud
interoperability problem can be approached. Once you only have to manage a
few, relatively static set of VMs, and let kubernetes provide both the API and
the scheduler for actually running services, it will become easier to just run
your stuff on aws, azure and gce.

~~~
robszumski
CoreOS brings to the table the ability to run on bare metal in a manner such
that is just as easy to update the underlying OS on metal as it is to re-
provision an updated VM in cloud.

------
vmtrooper
Kubernetes will be great for organizing my related containers. It's great to
see workflows for running on other platforms besides GCE. I look forward to
the rest of the articles in this series.

------
ithkuil
Cool! the next step would be to make it part of a CoreOS image so that you can
roll out kubernetes updates the CoreOS way.

I wonder if there is an easy way to maintain a customized image of CoreOS.

~~~
kelseyhightower
For the next post I'm thinking about using containers and cloud-config to set
up all the Kubernetes components. That would make it easy to do everything the
"CoreOS" way.

~~~
mancvso
And please don't forget volume persistency... and maybe sharing those across a
couple of containers.

------
obbybreeden
This might get me to split up my containers better, they're getting a little
pudgy. Looking forward to part 2 for more in-depth examples with multiple
containers.

